# Micra/March



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

To start you all off, this is mine...











Any other Micra/March owners on here?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL...love your breakfast.  Car got any mods?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

Mods... erm it actually has a few less than I thought... but it's still quick!!!

At the mo, the only mods I can actually confirm are:-

Custom K&N induction
4 Cold air feeds
Janspeed tubular manifold (wrapped)
Janspeed system
Janspeed 3 1/2" back box

Lightened/stripped out (still a bit to do)

9 spoke March ST rims (very very nice!)


There is definitely something else but at the moment I can not confirm it


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

show some more pictures please!

what kind of miles per gallon(or km per liter) does your car get?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

erm...

40 round town
50 basic pottering - to work and back, or a short-ish journey
55-60 on a motorway run 150 miles plus

40 if I thrash it in any situation!

that's miles per gallon by the way!

Not bad at all really! I certainly can't complain!


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

sam-micrak11 said:


> *erm...
> 
> 40 round town
> 50 basic pottering - to work and back, or a short-ish journey
> ...


those are great numbers.
too bad stateside consumers preffer the oversized minivans, known as SUVs and cars like that are popular among very few.
how much is a gallon of petrol, btw, in your town??

p.s. pics???


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Great car!*

Thanks for posting the pic of your Micra. I like them, and wish we had them here. The Sentra is getting too big! We need small lightweight cars too. What engine is in it?


----------



## 87 micra (Oct 25, 2003)

i got one! k10 baby
1.2L and carburated lol
pic - http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=351591#post351591


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Aren't we supposed to be getting this here stateside in 05 or 06?


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Yeah, the sentra is getting too big, it is about as big as the 90's altimas were now. They should just raise gas prices by a few dollars to kill off all of the SUV's and minivans then we'll get our small cars back!


----------

